# [barry] Aide pour débugger une connexion réseau

## destroyedlolo

Bonjour,

J’héberge dans ma cave mon site web : http://destroyedlolo.info qui passe donc par ma ligne ADSL chez Free (France donc).

Je peux accédé à ce site depuis mon mobile, chez free lui aussi ... sauf que si j'essaie avec mon PC en tethering, je n'arrive pas à y accéder :

```

 wget destroyedlolo.info

--2013-07-02 21:32:49--  http://destroyedlolo.info/

Résolution de destroyedlolo.info... 81.56.211.181

Connexion vers destroyedlolo.info|81.56.211.181|:80...connecté.

requête HTTP transmise, en attente de la réponse...ERREUR de lecture (Connexion ré-initialisée par le correspondant) de l'en-tête.

Nouvel essai.

--2013-07-02 21:38:53--  (essai: 2)  http://destroyedlolo.info/

Connexion vers destroyedlolo.info|81.56.211.181|:80...connecté.

requête HTTP transmise, en attente de la réponse...

```

Alors que ca fonctionne très bien avec les autres sites :

```
wget www.gentoo.fr

--2013-07-02 21:45:08--  http://www.gentoo.fr/

Résolution de www.gentoo.fr... 199.59.243.106, 199.59.243.105, 199.59.243.107, ...

Connexion vers www.gentoo.fr|199.59.243.106|:80...connecté.

requête HTTP transmise, en attente de la réponse...200 OK

Longueur: 1233 (1,2K) [text/html]

Sauvegarde en : «index.html»

100%[=======================================================================================================>] 1 233       --.-K/s   ds 0s      

2013-07-02 21:45:10 (62,9 MB/s) - «index.html» sauvegardé [1233/1233]

```

Je pense qu'il y  un problème de routage ... mais comment puis-je le débugger ?

Merci

----------

## destroyedlolo

Bon, ça ne mobilise pas les foules   :Sad: 

J'ai vu sur les forums de Free que beaucoup ont ce genre de problème mais en 3G (alors que mon BB ne supporte pas plus que le Edge). Mais je ne suis pas sur que ce soit le même problème vu que le navigateur du téléphone fonctionne lui ...

----------

